# Keeping fleas?



## wardicus79 (Apr 12, 2012)

How long has anyone kept fleas alive ? I heard they will last a few days if kept cool and in wet sand .... Anyone have any experience dong this ? If so any tips to pass along ?


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

I used to keep them in the fridge between wet paper towels in a ziplock bag. They would keep coue days.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Throw them in a collender and put them in a cooler with ice, make sure the collender is a little above the ice, set it on an upside down bowl or something. If you can rinse them every couple days real good with salt water they will keep for a week at least. I have a salt water tank so its pretty easy for me to rinse them with fresh clean salt water.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

i have kept them 3 weeks in the winter just changing sand and washing them every 2 days biggest proplem is they pee and pupe alot have to keep the sand cleaned of those toxins u have to replace it and wash the fleas also removing any that have died then keep them cool not cold


----------



## wardicus79 (Apr 12, 2012)

Good info guys ... Thanks ... I have them in a bucket with about 6inches of sand on them didn't get many this morning so they have lots of room in there


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

You know those plastic-lidded clear-basket thingies that berries come in from Wal-mart? Those happen to fit perfectly inside a small lunchpale type cooler. If you put some ice in the bottom of the cooler and keep the fleas elevated the fleas will last for days. If you keep ice in there and rinse with seawater they will keep much longer.


----------

